# hey question



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

hey i have some questions please dont scream because im not trying to spamm, and i couldnt find a topic that was really dedicated to this topic soo... For all the people who own or help out with a beginning forum.... what exactly didnt you do to get memebers to your site. I will be up for any ideas jsut i kinda need help as no one is joining. Sorry if im spamming and delete the topic if i am.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You can advertise your site here:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5262
Or put it in your signature as you are doing!


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

oh im nottrying to advertise my site.. jsut wondering what ideas that administrators had when starting a new forum.... you no like how did you get members etc.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Advertise - get yourself on as many search engines as possible.

Activity - Post on your own site to show someone is there everyday even if no one else posts. No one wants to post at a site that no one is there at to start with.

Time - Dont give up. It takes time to build a good size following.


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

ok thanks, the only problem with advertising is unless other forums have a placw where you can advertise your site, people will think your spamming and stuff..... thanks


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

its hard and it takes alot of time. Like suggested above, post daily, and submit your site to search engines. There are tons of free ones, just do a search for free submit and you will find them. its time consuming, but helps get the job done. You should also submit your site to "voting sites" and make sure you vote as often as the site allows.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh gotcha, my advice is pretty much the same with other members'

Love-at-first-sight: Neatly design your board (banner, skins...) and structure a clear, scientific categories of forums. Affiliate programs may help.

Well... for advertising, friends can help, if you're a member of another message board, sometimes they may accept you to advertise your site in a specific place or post it in your signature, profile etc. You can also spread out through friends (online, through message boards, email, instant messaging... and offline if your join a local fish club or something like that) Add to Google Search Engine directory as well as other search engine services (For ex: Google: click here to add your link) Go to As it grows, you can also add to Aquarank.com. Cooporate with other fish sites to make a "chain" of links.

Regulate activities in your board: Visit it regularly, find some good members to promote moderationship. Make useful achieve for reference.

And be patient, as fish_doc has stated.

G'luck.


----------



## ncstater1919 (Oct 7, 2005)

um the forum that i am helping out wiht isnt a fish forum, it is a general forum, which may be its downfall. We do post regularly and have a very good blooking forum, thanks for all your advice and i will use it.


----------

